# New MPG Personal Best!



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Recently took a road trip to Pittsburgh from Philadelphia. And then on the way home got a new all time best! 58.2 max wooo! I've largely got the mountains to thank for this as before this long essentially straight downhill trip. My previous best was 49.8 I believe. I was holding out to crack that magic 50 number but just didn't drive anywhere that gave me the opportunity.

This is purely due to circumstance though for anyone still doubting this. I kinda knew this was always the case when people would post crazy numbers but it's still fun to hit it yourself  Typically highway mileage in my car on relatively flat ground is around 40mpg, and city driving is between 25-30. So not complaining at all, that's great mileage and one of the main reasons I got this car but when people post these images I just want to be clear, that's cuz they live near a hill


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

This was from a few years ago. Running relatively flat route parallel to a nearby interstate to and from work. Very carefully driven to attain this. Typically saw 45-50 at the time.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Iamantman said:


> View attachment 292356
> 
> 
> Recently took a road trip to Pittsburgh from Philadelphia. And then on the way home got a new all time best! 58.2 max wooo! I've largely got the mountains to thank for this as before this long essentially straight downhill trip. My previous best was 49.8 I believe. I was holding out to crack that magic 50 number but just didn't drive anywhere that gave me the opportunity.
> ...


Right behind ya if I stay out of boost


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

mechguy78 said:


> This was from a few years ago. Running relatively flat route parallel to a nearby interstate to and from work. Very carefully driven to attain this. Typically saw 45-50 at the time.
> View attachment 292357


I didn't know the fuel tank was that big? 15.942G


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

JLL said:


> I didn't know the fuel tank was that big? 15.942G


Filled to next even dollar after it clicked as I always do.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

mechguy78 said:


> This was from a few years ago. Running relatively flat route parallel to a nearby interstate to and from work. Very carefully driven to attain this. Typically saw 45-50 at the time.
> View attachment 292357


Holy crap that tripped me up for a second because our numbers are identical! Except your mph is my current average mpg haha. Weird.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

The highest I've gotten on my Cruze Hatch was 50.8 over fairly flat ground (Indiana isn't known for its hills). I've never been able to replicate it but wondering if I had a tailwind or followed a semi for that duration lol. I know I got a couple MPGs better when I had my sedan and they were a little easier to come by.

Sedan numbers below:


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Fireworks234 said:


> The highest I've gotten on my Cruze Hatch was 50.8 over fairly flat ground (Indiana isn't known for its hills). I've never been able to replicate it but wondering if I had a tailwind or followed a semi for that duration lol.


This is definitely true. I don't know if you remember that mythbusters but the episode on gas myths was a classic. From covering the car in golf ball dimples made of clay to tailgating trucks, it was all there. And yeah if you're in the tailwind of a semi it will absolutely boost your mpg's. All depends on how willing you are to risk your safety haha.


----------



## Slazster (May 15, 2021)

2nd gen Cruze gets some ridiculous fuel milage


----------



## X11 Fan (Sep 17, 2019)

Slazster said:


> 2nd gen Cruze gets some ridiculous fuel milage


You right about that! I purchased one of the last 2019 RS Hatchbacks in Louisiana to replace my work truck that got 18 MPG!


----------



## 93bandit (Mar 2, 2020)

JLL said:


> I didn't know the fuel tank was that big? 15.942G


He has a 2014 Cruze (Gen 1) which has a larger fuel tank than the Gen 2 Cruze. 

Does everyone in this thread depend on the fuel economy numbers the car shows in the DIC? I manually calculate my fuel economy for each tank and record it in a notebook I keep in the car, along with other vehicle maintenance records. The vehicle economy numbers are always better than my hand calculations, sometimes as much as 5mpg better. I think the vehicle numbers are optimistic. By hand calculation, I generally get around 32mpg depending on weather. My driving is about 50/50 city/highway and usually running 80mph on the highway. I have the 6spd manual transmission.


----------



## Slazster (May 15, 2021)

93bandit said:


> He has a 2014 Cruze (Gen 1) which has a larger fuel tank than the Gen 2 Cruze.
> 
> Does everyone in this thread depend on the fuel economy numbers the car shows in the DIC? I manually calculate my fuel economy for each tank and record it in a notebook I keep in the car, along with other vehicle maintenance records. The vehicle economy numbers are always better than my hand calculations, sometimes as much as 5mpg better. I think the vehicle numbers are optimistic. By hand calculation, I generally get around 32mpg depending on weather. My driving is about 50/50 city/highway and usually running 80mph on the highway. I have the 6spd manual transmission.


I go by the DIC on my 2nd Gen cruze and sonic. I think I am gonna fill up and reset the trip monitor and see what I get. I am 10/90 city/highway and get normally 35-40 in the 25 mile calculation


----------



## X11 Fan (Sep 17, 2019)

93bandit said:


> He has a 2014 Cruze (Gen 1) which has a larger fuel tank than the Gen 2 Cruze.
> 
> Does everyone in this thread depend on the fuel economy numbers the car shows in the DIC? I manually calculate my fuel economy for each tank and record it in a notebook I keep in the car, along with other vehicle maintenance records. The vehicle economy numbers are always better than my hand calculations, sometimes as much as 5mpg better. I think the vehicle numbers are optimistic. By hand calculation, I generally get around 32mpg depending on weather. My driving is about 50/50 city/highway and usually running 80mph on the highway. I have the 6spd manual transmission.


I always calculate my MPG each tank also. My DIC readings are about 2 MPG higher than my manual calculations. I drive 70 miles a day round trip with no interstate. There are 10 traffic signals and two stop signs each way. My last tank was just over 39 MPG.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

93bandit said:


> He has a 2014 Cruze (Gen 1) which has a larger fuel tank than the Gen 2 Cruze.
> 
> Does everyone in this thread depend on the fuel economy numbers the car shows in the DIC? I manually calculate my fuel economy for each tank and record it in a notebook I keep in the car, along with other vehicle maintenance records. The vehicle economy numbers are always better than my hand calculations, sometimes as much as 5mpg better. I think the vehicle numbers are optimistic. By hand calculation, I generally get around 32mpg depending on weather. My driving is about 50/50 city/highway and usually running 80mph on the highway. I have the 6spd manual transmission.


I've been using the Fuelly app for years. Every single fill up goes in the app and it tracks trends and other interesting stats. Overall I think my DIC is only about +1-1.5 over what I've been tracking over the life of the car. (Also keep in mind I've had some interesting hiccups for a long time that were fighting my fuel economy and didn't throw codes - stuck open bypass valve and a heavily carboned intake - my last oil change it says they replaced my throttle valve/housing)

You can see a link to the website for the app in my sig.


----------



## 93bandit (Mar 2, 2020)

X11 Fan said:


> I always calculate my MPG each tank also. My DIC readings are about 2 MPG higher than my manual calculations. I drive 70 miles a day round trip with no interstate. There are 10 traffic signals and two stop signs each way. My last tank was just over 39 MPG.


That's incredible. I wish my Cruze was that good on gas. What is your speed during that commute? 35 miles with 10 traffic signals and 2 stop signs sounds like heavy city driving, how on earth do you get nearly 40mpg?


----------

